# Is it OK to apply to Multiple Programs at UCLA?



## stackerlee (Jul 21, 2021)

I just spoke to someone in the admin office at the UCLA grad program. He was discouraging me from applying to two programs at UCLA. And that they'd force me to choose one application and that it would borderline look bad. Anybody have any thoughts on this? Or experience with it? Part of me is inclined to still apply to two programs and see if they they say so????....


----------



## Chris W (Jul 21, 2021)

stackerlee said:


> I just spoke to someone in the admin office at the UCLA grad program. He was discouraging me from applying to two programs at UCLA. And that they'd force me to choose one application and that it would borderline look bad. Anybody have any thoughts on this? Or experience with it? Part of me is inclined to still apply to two programs and see if they they say so????....


Which two programs? If the admissions office says it would look bad I'd believe them though. I think they prefer one because they want someone who knows what they'd like to do.


----------



## stackerlee (Jul 21, 2021)

Chris W said:


> Which two programs? If the admissions office says it would look bad I'd believe them though. I think they prefer one because they want someone who knows what they'd like to do.


Was thinking Production/Directing (one program) and Screenwriting


----------



## whoisTGW (Jul 22, 2021)

Are they even offering an MFA in production/directing this year? I know they didn't last year.


----------



## happiernow (Jul 22, 2021)

whoisTGW said:


> Are they even offering an MFA in production/directing this year? I know they didn't last year.


their website says they plan to



stackerlee said:


> I just spoke to someone in the admin office at the UCLA grad program. He was discouraging me from applying to two programs at UCLA. And that they'd force me to choose one application and that it would borderline look bad. Anybody have any thoughts on this? Or experience with it? Part of me is inclined to still apply to two programs and see if they they say so????....


if the admission office says it looks bad, then I'd be inclined to believe them. Although, I did find a Q&A page on UCLA's website saying they only allow applicants to apply to one program so it seems like more of a rule than that person's opinion.


----------

